# vlc kommandozeilenparameter sounddevice

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Option, mit der ich bei vlc das Soundausgabegerät zuweisen kann?

Etwas inder Art

```

vlc --aout=hw=1.7

vlc -ao alsa:device=hw=1.7
```

Auch smplayer2 würde mich interessieren. Aber sekundär.

----------

## firefly

zumindestens für vlc kann man das in den EInstellungen festlegen, wenn alsa als Ausgabemodul aktiv ist. Dann gibt es eine COmbobox in dem man das eigentliche Ausgabegerät auswählen kann.

für die commandline gibt es auch folgende option für alsa:

 *http://www.videolan.org/doc/vlc-user-guide/en/ch02.html#id332336 wrote:*   

> alsa
> 
> default: disabled
> 
> For GNU/Linux only
> ...

 

Und das gleiche gilt auch füs smplayer. (nur für die commandline habe ich nichts gefunden auf die schnelle)

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xefff0000 irq 20

 1 [SAA7134        ]: SAA7134 - SAA7134

                      saa7134[0] at 0xefdff000 irq 16

 2 [NVidia_1       ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xedffc000 irq 16
```

Bei mplayer funktioniert

```
mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.7 
```

```
lc --alsadev hw:1,7 '/home/olaf/Dateien/Filme/Aliens Singing Happy Birthday To You.flv'

VLC media player 1.1.13 The Luggage (revision exported)

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--alsadev'
```

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ vlc --alsadev CARD=NVidia_1 '/home/olaf/Dateien/Filme/Aliens Singing Happy Birthday To You.flv'

VLC media player 1.1.13 The Luggage (revision exported)

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--alsadev'
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ vlc --alsadev default:CARD=NVidia_1 '/home/olaf/Dateien/Filme/Aliens Singing Happy Birthday To You.flv'

VLC media player 1.1.13 The Luggage (revision exported)

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--alsadev'
```

Wie soll das aussehen?

----------

## firefly

da hat sich wohl der name des parameters geändert laut  *Quote:*   

> vlc -p alsa

 

sind folgende optionen möglich:

 *Quote:*   

>  ALSA audio output (alsa)
> 
>       --alsa-audio-device {default}
> 
>                                  ALSA Device Nam

 

eventeull zusätzlich noch mit   *Quote:*   

> --aout alsa

  die alsa ausgabe aktivieren, falls in der konfiguration vom vlc was anderes eingestellt ist.

----------

